# Rummy Nose Nipping Koi Angelfish



## jabbott (Feb 7, 2009)

Our tanks sound very similar. I have juvie angels (3 small koi and 2 Philippine blues) with 20 rummy nose, a pair of rams, otos, and plecos. My tank has plants, rocks and wood all along the back half of the tank - no open end like yours. My rummies actively steer clear of the angels, swimming end to end and exploring the plants. If they do get too close, these young angels twitch aggressively and the rummies scurry off. 

Fifty to sixty rummy nose sounds like a lot in there and may be the reason for the change in behavior. Maybe there are so many that they've assumed the tank's dominant role, as a group, while my fewer angels are dominant against a smaller group of tetras. I'd probably trade out half your tetras unless someone has a better suggestion.


----------



## jabbott (Feb 7, 2009)

Also, for what it's worth, mine are Hemigrammus bleheri, which may behave differently from yours if you have one of the other types.


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

How much and how often are you feeding them? Maybe they're hungry or bored? I've never had rummynose, but I've found long-finned, slow moving angelfish to be a big target for fish that like to nip fins. My rainbowfish annoy mine all the time.


----------



## three105 (Nov 15, 2007)

no it's not the number of rummy nose because when I only had about 20 they would still occasionally nip at my angels... and that's just what they do...

Occasionally* < *****

nip at my angels... my angels kinda stay to the left where there is less room between my big piece of drift wood with java fern on it and the left side of the tank...

the rummy nose swim more freely on the right side open area...

my tank is basically like amano's discus tank...

check it...

http://truthinart.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/amanotank1.jpg

except my drift wood piece goes more verticle and is COVERED in java fern that has grown very large... here i'll just upload a pic from iphone...



I have trimmed the grass since this picture and have done a good gravel vac/removed most of dwarf HC since it just didn't do that welll.... dwarf hair grass is trimmed nice and short and filling in...

look at what the tank used to look like....


----------



## three105 (Nov 15, 2007)

old ^



New:





.... how am I gonna trim this java fern... lol....I think the leaves are just getting HUGE


----------



## jabbott (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks great. That is odd - my rummies swim end to end in the lower to mid strata and the angels wander around the whole tank in the mid to upper strata without incident. Yeah, my java ferns have gotten huge too. I'm going to have to pull a bunch of it out at some point.


----------



## three105 (Nov 15, 2007)

should I try and sub my angel fish out for some blue discus? How many blue discus could I sub in instead of my 3 angels?


----------



## three105 (Nov 15, 2007)

the tank has kinda high light... but maybe I can put something on the right side of the tank... add some shade to lower-mid regions for discus...


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

just a thought... could you put the spray bar vertical, on the side wall next to the driftwood? sending water behind the driftwood towards your 'field'?

Doing so means you could also move your co2 behind the driftwood....its a nice tank, but the eq is so distracting...


tank is going wellt hough.

good luck with the fishy problem.


----------

